# very confused about LED lights



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

I am looking to change the lighting in my cemetery this year. i know next to nothing about LED lights ( yeah i know, i just came out of my cave) I have always used the standard flood in blue, green etc. but this year i want a more ethereal look to the cemetery. color wise should i stay with blue, maybe add warm white? Do i use floods at all ? what is the differance between LED floods and spots? i do have some pin lights i would like to add this year.. i have been to the monions web site and i swear my eyes just cross.:googly:.whats the deal with 12LED vs 18 LED .. i am lost at this point. i know the LED lights are $, but if they give me the look i want i don't mind the extra expense... thanks in advance .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I'm no expert either

Can't speak to the LED questions but you might find the following site helpful. It's a good place to start when it comes to looking at basic ways to handle lighting your haunt.

http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use blue floods as "wash" lighting for my display and place small LED spots of various colors (blue, green, amber) to highlight specific props. Here's a nice how-to for making blue LED spots:

http://haunttheyard.blogspot.com/2009/08/led-spots.html


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I stick with blue as well for my graveyard. It gives a spooky haunted look more so than other colors, as far as I am concerned. It also looks good with fog. I don't think white would have the correct effect. Green would be good too, if you have a lot of zombies or other undead, I suppose.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love blue as well, but I've also seen amber lighting used in haunts, as Otaku noted above. It makes for a warm and refreshing change.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Elphaba, the difference between any flood and spot is the area of coverage. Floods are designed for larger areas, and spots are used for drawing attention to a specific prop or scene. Regarding color quality, an LED light (spot or flood) is going to give you a much truer color than a colored incandescent bulb. You can work around that issue by using colored gels with white or colored incandescent bulbs.
Another good thing about LED spots is that they can be completely portable (battery-powered) and the batteries will last a long time as LEDs draw little current. The larger AC-powered LED bulbs also have the advantage of using very little current compared to a standard flood. They also produce very little heat. I always have to plan the power usage very carefully to prevent popping a breaker whenever the foggers turn on.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks guys, good information.Otaku, when i look at home depot they have a 30 par LED ,and the lens is blue, but the lens on the minion bulbs are clear. any idea why? does that make a differance?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The blue lens means that the LEDs inside are white. Minion's LED bulbs use actual blue LEDs, which emit a richer, truer color than can be achieved using a colored lens.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!! LOL so i am going with the minion bulbs, now that i understand the basic differance the price is actually not bad. thanks Otaku


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

My friends at Euclid Boo did a picture comparison of the Minions Web Led Floods vs Led Spots vs Incandescents. http://www.euclidboo.com/wordpress/led-or-incandescent-a-hands-on-comparison/#comments


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks guys, after looking at everything, i am going with the minions web bulbs. i think they are going to give me the look i want. all the information here was VERY helpful, and again, AVERY BIG THANK YOU.


----------

